# Lecteur mp3 qui n'apparaît pas dans le finder



## Kardiogram (23 Mai 2007)

Yo!

J'ai un ptit problème avec mon lecteur mp3 depuis quelques semaines. Il s'agit d'un archos Gmini XS100, un an et demi au compteur et jusque là aucun problème. 

Mais désormais, le lecteur n'apparaît plus dans le finder. Cependant, il apparaît dans l'arborescence des périphériques usb, dans les informations système. 

Quelqu'un saurait-il ce que je dois faire pour que le petit archos apparaisse à nouveau dans le finder et que je cesse enfin d'écouter toujours la même musique en boucle?  

Merci d'avance!


----------



## zacromatafalgar (23 Mai 2007)

Salut,

À tout hasard, les cases à cocher des préférences "Générales" "Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau" du Finder sont bien cochées ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2007)

dans le m&#234;me ordre d'id&#233;e
ce que je ferai 
c'est volontairement changer les_" r&#233;glages d'affichage" _
redemarrer
puis remettre les r&#233;glages

 ou tenter
 decochage -recochage sans redemarrage


----------



## Kardiogram (23 Mai 2007)

Tout est bien coché dans les préférences générales. J'ai effectué les manip conseillées par Pascalformac, mais rien n'y fait, le lecteur n'apparaît toujours pas... 

Quoiqu'il en soit, merci pour vos indications!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2007)

et par utilitaire disque?
la clef, tu la vois?


----------



## Kardiogram (23 Mai 2007)

non, rien de ce genre dans l'utilitaire disque


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2007)

Et c'est pareil sur tous tes ports USB?


----------



## Kardiogram (23 Mai 2007)

Oui, bien qu'ils fonctionnent tous. De m&#234;me, le cable usb est le m&#234;me que j'utilise pour mon appareil photo, et l&#224; &#231;a marche, le probl&#232;me ne peut donc pas venir de &#231;a non plus...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (23 Mai 2007)

Le problème ne s'est-il pas posé suite à une mise à jour ?


----------



## Kardiogram (23 Mai 2007)

apparemment non, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233;, et les derni&#232;res mises &#224; jour importantes (itunes, mac os x, etc) ont eu lieu avant la derni&#232;re fois o&#249; j'ai transf&#233;r&#233; de la musique sur le lecteur. 

Les mises &#224; jour post&#233;rieur sont "security update" et quicktime.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (23 Mai 2007)

Le problème demeure dans d'autres sessions ?


----------



## Kardiogram (23 Mai 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Le problème demeure dans d'autres sessions ?


eh bien il n'y a en fait pas d'autre session sur cet ordinateur!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2007)

Et bien tester
tu te crees un utilisateur test
et tu verras

( et garde le , car ca sert toujours &#224; un moment ou un autre , test d'appli ou autres verif)


----------



## elKBron (23 Mai 2007)

Kardiogram a dit:


> eh bien il n'y a en fait pas d'autre session sur cet ordinateur!


cree z en une pour tester, que tu supprimeras si tu n'en a plus l utilité par la suite


----------



## Kardiogram (23 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> cree z en une pour tester, que tu supprimeras si tu n'en a plus l utilité par la suite


^^ bien vu...

bien, donc dans la nouvelle session, pas d'apparition miraculeuse du lecteur dans le finder, rien dans l'utilitaire disque, j'ai r&#233;it&#233;r&#233; les manipulations conseill&#233;es sans aucun succ&#232;s!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2007)

ben t'as un souci OS ou , faut pas du tout exclure la chose, ...souci clef

conseiil
tester la clef sur un autre mac


----------



## zacromatafalgar (23 Mai 2007)

Afin d'&#234;tre fix&#233;, il faudrait tester ton lecteur sur un autre ordinateur, apr&#232;s &#231;a tu sauras s'il faut changer ton lecteur ou ton ordi... 

Edit : y'a pas quelqu'un qui fait un barbecue dans l'coin, vous sentez pas c't'odeur...


----------



## Kardiogram (23 Mai 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Afin d'&#234;tre fix&#233;, il faudrait tester ton lecteur sur un autre ordinateur, apr&#232;s &#231;a tu sauras s'il faut changer ton lecteur ou ton ordi...
> 
> Edit : y'a pas quelqu'un qui fait un barbecue dans l'coin, vous sentez pas c't'odeur...


le lecteur ne pose pas de probl&#232;me sur les machines de l'istore, je suis all&#233;e leur demander de tester...
jpeux pleurer maintenant, c'est &#231;a? ^^


----------



## zacromatafalgar (23 Mai 2007)

Bah non, pleure pas tout de suite...
À ta place, je réinstallerais la maj combo 10.4.9 après avoir enlevé le pkg "MacOSXUpdate10.4.9.pkg" du dossier "Receipts" du dossier "Bibliothèque" situé à la racine...
Après ça, désolé je vois plus quoi faire...à part une réinstallation complète, ce qui me semble un peu excessif...


----------

